# Anyone in Cincinnati want to get together?



## catweh00 (Mar 14, 2005)

Hey everyone,
I'll be having a lot of free time (spring break) on my hands in two weeks, and I didn't know if anyone wanted to share some of their expertise on Cincinnati shooting.  Let me know if any of you want to get together for a lunch and shooting spree.  

I need to learn a lot, so please help out!
Craig


----------



## Patrick (Jun 8, 2005)

Little late but I'm always game


----------

